# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Abilify

## Dieter1

Ik pak al 6 dagen abilify tege borderline en achterdocht enzo... Ik heb enorme bewegingsdrang, iemand raad voor mij aub? Dieter

----------

